# Sierra Nevada



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi
I'm off to the Sierra Nevada on a day trip any suggestion on what to do as we don't ski and have my 80 year old Dad in tow ?
Thanks:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Drive from Lanjaron up to Pampiaiera, Bubion, Capaliera or Trevelez. They`re all interesting places and are extremely pretty. The Jamon in Trevelez or Pampaniera is excellent and worth tasting/buying, as are the cheeses and wines. The rugs in Pampaniera are famous and are relatively cheap to buy.

The views of the Sierras are excellent from any of these places, but Trevelez and Capaliera have great views of The Mulhacen, 11,400ft (ish). 

It`s worth pointing out that at around 5,000ft, Trevelez may give your Dad some issues. Driving from sea level to 5,000ft can easily cause altitude sickness - happens to me all the time and, occasionally, can be unpleasant. Shortness of breath, dizziness, problems with ears etc. If you are heading up that way, take time to stop for a break, stretch your legs, take on water and acclimatise. You`ll be rewarded with stunning views and if you`re nice and early, you should see the Rif Mountains in Morocco. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information had not given the altitude a thought will keep an extra eye on him.


----------

